# Mounting wiper motors



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm looking for any last-minute quick and dirty ways to mount a wiper motor for use in a stirring cauldron. I'm having trouble keeping the motor centered (it keeps falling over)


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

You can get these at Lowes/Home Depot/Menards. I think there like $1.29 Bring the Motor with you if you could so you get the size that fits snug.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Check out this little how-to on how to mount wiper motors.
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/wipermotor.html


----------



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

Thank you both! This was one of those last minute projects that started slipping away from me (quite literally in this instance!)


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

mrklaw said:


> Check out this little how-to on how to mount wiper motors.
> http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/wipermotor.html


Thank you for posting this.

I wanted to make two of these and I was trying to figure out how to do this.


----------



## Grimsby (Sep 11, 2007)

I use a 4x4 post cap that you can find at Lowe's or Home Depot. I then drill out the mounting holes, and used metric screws to mount the motor. I learned this from Scary Terry - he used one on his 'kicking legs' prop:
http://www.scary-terry.com/kicklegs/kicklegs.htm


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

The MY Mania method works very well. Instead of hot glue, I wrap my Saturn motors with a layer of masking tape. The bracket then cinches into the tape just enough to keep the motor from working loose. Plus, with these brackets I can rotate the motor or move them in and out a couple of inches to fine tune the mounting. 

The other brackets work fine, but I have sometimes had a difficult time locating the correct metric screws.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I just made one using mymania's design. Love it! Just need to add lights to the head and hands and one more to go.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

One question. What speed motor would be best to use. I have a few 12 volt motors but they seem to be too fast. I was thinking of getting two 5 volt instead.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

As far as I know all car wiper motors are 12V but I am running mine from a PC power supply for my witch this year using the 5V and the speed is perfect. I agree at 12V its too fast.


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

I found some "wall warts" at a surplus store here and they are 12v 1.5A transformers. I use a potentiometer, "volume control", a power transistor, and a resistor to finely adjust the motor speed.


----------



## spotnik (Sep 15, 2007)

*wiper motor speed control*

Visit scary terrys site or www.monsterguts.com and i believe they both show the options for speed control with both 5 or 12 volt transformers.
My cauldron is using the motor from monsterguts and a 5 volt wall wart and it stirs perfectly. For the last 8 years I was using a mirror ball motor and it was maddeningly slow. Now everybody's happy.
:devil:


----------

